# had had to go



## hcanbyrm

Merhaba herkese

"He had had to go"  ne demek?


"Gitmesi gerekliydi" mi?
"Gitmesi gerekti" mi?
"Gitmiş olması gerekiyordu" mu?
vs. vs.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Cagsak

bu cümleyi bu şekilde tek başına kullanmazlar bunu takip eden bir olay vardır. onun gitmesi gerekiyordu (veya gitmiş olması gerekiyordu) Mehmet gelmeden önce gibi.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Dediğinizde haklısınız bunu takip eden bir cümle olması gerekli tabi fakat had had to go kalıbının tam olarak ne demek istediğini anlayabilmek için böyle saçma bir örnek vermiştim.   Bu kalıba uyan bir örnek verir misiniz?


----------



## Cagsak

hcanbyrm said:


> Dediğinizde haklısınız bunu takip eden bir cümle olması gerekli tabi fakat had had to go kalıbının tam olarak ne demek istediğini anlayabilmek için böyle saçma bir örnek vermiştim.   Bu kalıba uyan bir örnek verir misiniz?



I had driven a car before I got my driving license. Ehliyetimi almadan önce araba kullandım/kullanmıştım diye çevirebiliriz.
Geçmişin geçmişi oluyor had+verb3 kullandığınızda.


Ayrıca bu videoyu izlemenizi öneririm


----------



## hcanbyrm

evet mesela
I had eaten a slice of pizza before I went to the gym.
I had had to go before they arrived. 'ın Türkçesi  "onlar gelmeden gitmiş olmam gerekiyordu" mu olur peki?


----------



## Cagsak

hcanbyrm said:


> evet mesela
> I had eaten a slice of pizza before I went to the gym.
> had had to go nun türkçesi  "gitmiş olmam gerekiyordu" mu olur peki?


I had had to go to the bank before I went to the shop. That's why I'm late.  Dükkana gitmeden önce bankaya gitmem gerekiyordu. Bu yüzden geç kaldım. (önce bankaya sonra dükkana gittiniz ve geç kaldınız.)
Gitmiş olmam gerekiyordu derseniz, gitmiş olmanız gerekiyordu ama gitmediniz mi?


----------



## hcanbyrm

evet gitmedim. olarak dusundum.


----------



## Cagsak

hcanbyrm said:


> evet gitmedim. olarak dusundum.


Bildiğim kadarıyla "I was supposed to go to the bank before I went to the shop."  derseniz, dükkana gitmeden önce bankaya gitmiş olmam gerekiyordu (ama gitmedim) demiş oluyorsunuz.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Evet supposed to kalıbı uyuyor demek istediğime. He had had to go  ile aynı anlama geliyor değil mi?


----------



## Cagsak

hcanbyrm said:


> Evet supposed to kalıbı uyuyor demek istediğime. He had had to go  ile aynı anlama geliyor değil mi?


Bu konuyu nativelere sorsanız daha iyi olur bence aynı anlama gelmiyor.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Tamam tesekkur ederim.


----------

